

Microsoft ends free custom email domain support for Outlook.com - pvdm
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2142724/microsoft-ends-free-custom-email-domain-support-for-outlook-com.html

======
entropyneur
Shameless plug time! After Google shut down free plan on GAFD I've created
[http://improvmx.com/](http://improvmx.com/) \- a quick way to set up a catch-
all address on your new domain. It doesn't have send capabilities or distinct
inboxes, but it's super easy to get going and by the time you need proper
email features you are better off paying someone to handle your email anyway.

